# Lake Cumberland catfishing question?



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Some friends of mine go down to Lake Cumberland bass fishing quite often. I'm always asking them why they don't catfish, cause I always seem to hear the Cumberland name thrown around in "the catfishing world." Am I mistaking the Cumberland River as Lake Cumberland, or are the two the same? 

Basically they've went down a few times in the past few months and have blanked each time. So now they want to take me down to show them this supposedly awsome catfishing Lake Cumberland has  They stay somewhere near Nancy on the Lake, but they are open to trailering it to another ramp. I told them I honestly didn't know where to catfish on the lake, but I had only heard it was great for it.... Any info out there or guides you know of?


----------



## justfishn (Apr 6, 2006)

i have seen alot of channel cats come from the lake and my wifes grandfather has a pic of a 30# flathead caught while bait fishing for stripers. 

i really could not tell you a good spot now that they dropped the lake level. we always fished near russel springs.i have heard down river from the damn when it slows and gets deeper holds some hogs.i will ask her grandpa for some info since he used to go about 10 times a year for stripers.hopefully someone will help you out.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks man


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

The Cumberland river is probably what you heard of in relation to good catfishing. Alot of BIG blues are caught out of the river if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Cumberland River and Lake Cumberland are not the same thing. Lake Cumberland feeds the Cumberland River, but Wolf Creek Dam separates the two. 

Basically, the major part of the river, flows from Lake Cumberland to Dale Hollow Lake then down into Western Tennessee and then back into Western Kentucky where it meets the Ohio River.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I've caught alot of nice Blues bobber fishing for pan fish in the coves off main lake.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I have caught plenty of channel cats on the main lake while trolling live shad for stripers. We normally fish out of griderhill, and I have caught cats from the dam all the way past the marina towards the falls. Never anything over 5 pounds, but they sure fight good twisting and rolling from 6o ft deep or deeper. You shouldn't have much trouble finding them.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

buckeye024 said:


> Cumberland River and Lake Cumberland are not the same thing. Lake Cumberland feeds the Cumberland River, but Wolf Creek Dam separates the two.
> 
> Basically, the major part of the river, flows from Lake Cumberland to Dale Hollow Lake then down into Western Tennessee and then back into Western Kentucky where it meets the Ohio River.



Thanks for being more specific I have always been confused about this, never fished either. How far is river access from Nancy.

Thanks to all for their answers, they want to catch blue cats (a 20 lb fish more precisely)


----------



## Santa2ya (Oct 1, 2007)

I would try in the backs of the creeks. Most of the cats I have pulled out have been in 20' or less. Around the docks are good at night but plan on a lot of snags (dock lines and such). If you put in at Lees Ford Marina (Nancy) I would go around the dock and head up Fishing Creek. Another good place might be up river between Burnside Marina and London Boat Dock or Buck Creek Dock.

Lake Cumberland Forum Here the striper guides are helpful.

Have fun getting your line wet & dont get :S


----------

